# First Large Weekend Order, Input Appreciated



## smokefever (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey folks,

As you know,  I'm having a reverse flow smoker built for me on a trailer.  I pick it up friday.  Word of mouth has spread like wildfire at work and I've received a crazy large order for que..  .much more than I'd ever be able to put out on my egg.
So far I've got 30lbs of brisket, 20lbs pulled pork, 22 racks of baby backs, 20 scotch eegs, 1 breakfast fatty and 3lbs of bacon.
Before I go further, here is a pic of the cooker.  The only difference is the one I'm having built has a warming cabinet on top of the firebox...












1 a1.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Apr 25, 2016





So I'm leaving Thursday night after work, driving the 3.5 hrs to a hotel close to the fabricators.  I'll pick it up early Friday morning and be back by 1pm.  I have to go to the butchers to pick up all the meat.  Then rub and place into the fridge until early saturday.  I'll season the smoker around 5pm Friday evening.  I plan on firing it up around 6 am saturday and put the briskets on a long with the butts.  I'll make my bbq sauce in the meantime and then put ribs on at 10am.  Next I'll make the scotch eggs and get them in.  The belly will have been drying for about 20 hrs before it goes on and I also have some chicken leg quarters to cook.
If there's a certain order that would work out better please let me know.  This is my first good sized order and I thought that staggering the times would help out.  I'll have tons of pics to post this weekend so definitely stay tuned!


----------



## 3montes (Apr 27, 2016)

That's quite the job to tackle for using a smoker for the first time. I just got my second trailer mounted offset a couple weeks ago. Seasoned it and have only used the Santa Maria grill portion of it haven't even used the vertical smoker portion yet although I have seasoned it. Time has been hard to come by the last couple weeks.

Is this a work party you are cooking for or individual orders? Don't think it matters what order you cook in just don't put your poultry on a rack above beef or pork but I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 27, 2016)

3montes said:


> That's quite the job to tackle for using a smoker for the first time. I just got my second trailer mounted offset a couple weeks ago. Seasoned it and have only used the Santa Maria grill portion of it haven't even used the vertical smoker portion yet although I have seasoned it. Time has been hard to come by the last couple weeks.
> 
> Is this a work party you are cooking for or individual orders? Don't think it matters what order you cook in just don't put your poultry on a rack above beef or pork but I'm sure you knew that.



This is individual orders.  After cooking a few times on the egg, orders kept flying in so I had to push it back a couple of weeks while I have the trailer built.  I think I'll be fine as far as the temp goes, I've talked to other owners of the same cooker and getting to temp takes around 45 minutes.  The adjustments I'll have to make is in how much fuel to use.  I'm sure there will be a learning curve since it is such a huge upgrade over what I've been using.  
Here are some of the progress pics I have received....













IMG_2007.jpeg



__ smokefever
__ Apr 27, 2016


















IMG_2011.jpeg



__ smokefever
__ Apr 27, 2016


















IMG_2012.jpeg



__ smokefever
__ Apr 27, 2016


















IMG_2013.jpeg



__ smokefever
__ Apr 27, 2016


















IMG_2014.jpeg



__ smokefever
__ Apr 27, 2016






Just a few final touches remain before getting paint.  I can't wait to break this thing in!


----------

